# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Votime - Ndarja Prozë - Ky konkurs është i mbyllur 2007

## Fiori

Këtu mund të jepni votat tuaja për krijimet pjesmarrëse në zhanrin 'Prozë'.

----------


## mondishall

I nderuar mik Mustafa! Realizuat  nje tregim qe e lexova gati me nje fryme. Pastaj ftova dhe gruan dhe e lexova me ze. Ju lumte! Gezohem qe ketu lexoj krijime me nivel, te pakrahasueshme ne nivel me mediokritetet e tregut. Suksese!!!
Oooh, ketu qenka c'qenka me vendet! Ketu paska me te vertete vetem fitues! Sa bukur!
Po uroj sipas rradhes atehere.
Urime per vendin e dyte, krijuesve:
Hajdin Islami, Raimonda Moisiu, Dorian Isai, Gjergji Zoga!
Me hollesisht me lejoni te shprehem ne temen e sejcilit prej jush.
Urime per vendin e trete, krijuesve:
Alma Papamihali, zzzz(emer interesant!), Alketa Merkaj!
Gjithashtu do shprehem ne temat tuaja. 
Shendet dhe suksese ne krijimtari!
Gezuar Festat e fundvitit!
Perqafime mondishall(Edmond Shallvari)l

----------


## Palma

Urime autorit Mustafa Ferizi! Suksese te metejshme ne krijimtarine e tij!

Urime dhe krijuesve te tjere (pavarsisht nga vendi qe kane marre). Mendoj qe renditja duhet te jete ne plan te dyte. Rendesi ka pjesemarrja,  qe sherben si nje eksperience...dhe se dyti, me kete konkurs iu dha udhe mbase nje tradite qe do te ndiqet per vite me rradhe.

Pershendetje dhe gezuar dhe nga une festat e fundvitit!
PAlma

----------


## DI_ANA

Urime Mustafa Ferizi.....me pelqeu shume dhe te uroj suksese te metejshme.
Qe te gjthe jeni te mrekullueshem.
Urime Palma dhe te uroj suksese pasi ke ne te vertete talent.

JU uroj te gjitheve gezuar festat e fundit te vitit!

Me shume respekt

Diana

----------


## ajzberg

I uroj suksese Mustafait per vendin e pare ne konkursin e pare te letersise ne Forumin Shqiptar.
Me respekt per te gjithe pjesmaresit.
Ajzberg

----------

